# Klasse+Kartenset



## ArN0LdInI (17. Oktober 2008)

Was hat es mit den Schurcken bzw. Magierkartenset auf sich?


----------



## azizi (17. Oktober 2008)

die tarot sets gab es ja shcon die ganze zeit allerdings sind die karten zufällig gedropt, nun sind sie herstellbar. wenn du alle zusammen hast von einem set kannst du sie auf dem dunkemondjahrmarkt zusammenfügen lassen und erhällst ein item ich glaub schmuck bin mir aber nicht sicher


----------



## Björn93 (17. Oktober 2008)

jo Stimmt die Kartensets sind wie die Vom Dunkelmon-jahrmarkt, nur das manche Kartensets deutsch Kleiner sind also nur auf 2 oder 5 Akrten bestehen und nich aus 10 oder wieviele das bei den Jarhmarkt Sets sind


----------



## wolkentaenzer (17. Oktober 2008)

Meine Vorredner haben nur bedingt recht. Wenn Du die Karten zusammen hast, kannst Du sie ungeachtet vom Dunkeljahrmarkt zusammenfügen und auch sofort benutzen um eine Quest zu starten, bei der Du einen Wahrsager beschwört, bei dem Du Dir dann einen (blauen) Gegenstand aussuchen kannst mit einer zufälligen Verzauberung.

Beispiel: Ich hatte gestern ein Level 20 Set (Name nicht parat) an einen Twink geschickt. Man konnte ein Teil für die Brust auswählen (Stoff, Leder oder schwere Rüstung) und es gab sogar noch 500EP und ein paar Rufpunkte für den Dunkeljahrmarkt.


----------



## Dangerdave (20. Oktober 2008)

Gibts auch lvl 70er Sets ? oder bis zu welchem level geht das ?


----------



## Morphes (5. November 2008)

Ich hatte jetzt ein Level40 Set, mit einer kleinen Auswahl an Waffen. 
Sollte ich also mal wieder in den Genuss kommen einen Twink zu machen habe ich schon etwas für 40+


----------



## Hogwing (19. November 2008)

Sind die Kartensets denn lohnend? Bzw. kriegt man die verkauft?


----------



## Theopa (25. November 2008)

Hogwing schrieb:


> Sind die Kartensets denn lohnend? Bzw. kriegt man die verkauft?


Eher nein, das Lvl 20er Kartenset (Ass-Vier der Schwerter) bringt gerade einmal 4-5g auf meinem Server, kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es auf anderen viel mehr bringt.


----------



## Edding8045 (27. November 2008)

Wenn die Karten für die 80Set nicht droppen und nur von Schriftis hergestellt werden koennen werden diese ein gutes Stück Gold in unsere Kassen spielen.

Dunkelmond-Karte: Tod
Wird beim Aufheben gebunden
Einzigartig anlegbar
Schmuck
Benötigt Stufe 80
Anlegen: Erhöht Tempowertung um 85.
Anlegen: Jedes Mal, wenn Ihr Schaden verursacht, besteht eine Chance, zusätzliche 744 bis 956 Schattenschaden zu verursachen.

Darkmoon Card: Illusion
Binds when picked up
TrinketMiscellaneous
Requires Level 80
Use: Absorbs 400 damage for 6 seconds. When the shield is removed by any means, you regain 1200 mana. 
Equip: Increases spell power by 100.


Darkmoon Card: Berserker!
Binds when picked up
TrinketMiscellaneous
Requires Level 80
Equip: You have a chance to gain Berserker when you are struck in combat, increasing your critical strike rating and resilience rating by 35 for 12 sec. Effect stacks up to 3 times. 

Darkmoon Card: Greatness
Binds when picked up
Unique-Equipped
Trinket
+90 Agility
Requires Level 80
Equip: When you heal or deal damage you have a chance to gain Greatness, increasing your Strength, Agility, Intellect, or Spirit by 300 for 15 sec.  Your highest stat is always chosen.


----------



## marcloker (27. Dezember 2008)

Edding8045 schrieb:


> Wenn die Karten für die 80Set nicht droppen und nur von Schriftis hergestellt werden koennen werden diese ein gutes Stück Gold in unsere Kassen spielen.
> 
> Dunkelmond-Karte: Tod
> Wird beim Aufheben gebunden
> ...




die kartensets. bekommt man die aus
Dunkelmond-Karte des Nordens
"Irgendeine Dunkelmond-Karte des Nordens. Sammelt das ganze Set, um eine Belohnung zu erhalten."?
oder wie genau läuft das?


----------



## Theopa (28. Dezember 2008)

marcloker schrieb:


> die kartensets. bekommt man die aus
> Dunkelmond-Karte des Nordens
> "Irgendeine Dunkelmond-Karte des Nordens. Sammelt das ganze Set, um eine Belohnung zu erhalten."?
> oder wie genau läuft das?


Ja


----------

